# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Halloween doll makeup

## qiouxdoll

It’s very easy to create Halloween love doll makeup and clothing, and it won’t cost more than buying new clothes for dolls. It can be done with some makeup, old clothes, and props, of course, these can be flexibly chosen according to the props you have.


False eyelashes

You can buy exaggerated large eyelashes as upper eyelashes in the Halloween store, then buy a light eyelash as the lower eyelashes.

Eyelash glue
Although most mascara contains glue, the mascara in mascara won’t stay all day. You need to buy extra mascara to make your exaggerated big eyelashes not fall from your real doll all day. Of course, it is best to buy black, if you can’t get black mascara, it doesn’t matter.



Liquid liner, White eyeliner
Black and white eyeliner can help you get the lines you want.



Clothing (any piece of clothing)
I hope that you are inspired now, you can be prepared to dress up this Halloween and celebrate this weird but super fun holiday!

Maybe you can also prepare curlers and hair straighteners for your realistic sex doll. Some hair styling products or more makeup products such as lipstick, blush, eye shadow and other makeup brushes are good choices. It can help improve the clothing, but even without them, the appearance will be great.

----------

